# EVERY animal/child/ pet you own



## cobb (May 10, 2007)

just curious to see what all you guys have.  
herp and non-herp.
cheers,
jacob


----------



## BCJTC (May 10, 2007)

I own:

3 kids
1 dog
1 cat
5 gold fish
1 spotted python
1 ******* possum who somehow keeps getting into my roof...


----------



## cobb (May 10, 2007)

BCJTC said:


> 1 ******* possum who somehow keeps getting into my roof...


 
lol
i have:
2 dogs
1 cat 
an axolotl
and a carpet python


----------



## vinspa (May 10, 2007)

we have 
3 border collies
1 staffie 
5 birds(2 indian ringnecks ,corella , moustache and an alex)
lots of cows
22(at last count!!!) snakes
2 lizards
and toooo many rats and mice to count!
3 kids!!!
I think that is about it!!!


----------



## noidea (May 10, 2007)

i Have 
1 child 
2 snakes a stimmie and a coastal
5


----------



## Nappy (May 10, 2007)

1 Lab X Boxer
1 Diamond
1 Flat mate that could be classed as some kind of animal!!!!


----------



## noidea (May 10, 2007)

sorry 
5 siamese fighters
2 black widows (fish)
and heaps of guppies


----------



## cris (May 10, 2007)

varanids, dragons, skinks, turtles, rotti, rats, gudgeons, an eel, archer fish, a bass, a bream, swordtails, gulf saratoga, sucker fish, gobies, AHGs, litoria fallax, pythons, common tree snakes, roaches, mealworms.. i think thats all :?


----------



## Tatelina (May 10, 2007)

I wish I had that much spare time....


----------



## cris (May 11, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> I wish I had that much spare time....



me too i think its part of the reason my gpa is only just over 2


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 11, 2007)

1 Boxer
4 Goldfish
1 MD
1 Bredli
2 Stimmi's
2 EWD's
3 Thicktail Gex


----------



## craig.a.c (May 11, 2007)

5 snakes
1 cat
and a fiance.


----------



## Hsut77 (May 11, 2007)

2 Snakes
1 Cat
1 Guppy 
4 Ferrets


----------



## nightowl (May 11, 2007)

a kelpie, cat, rabbit, tropical fish, 9 snakes (4 Port Macs, 2 Olives, 2 B&G Jungles and a maccie), 5 lizards (3 Central Netteds, 1 ackie, 1 eastern beardie), 16 birds (6 Rainbow Lorrie's, 4 Indian Ringnecks, 2 Galahs, 2 Sun Conures, 2 Green Cheek Conures).


----------



## Scleropages (May 11, 2007)

No chlids


----------



## Snow1369 (May 11, 2007)

i have:

a coc.katoo
3 coc.kateils
6snakes
4lizards
and the family dog and cat. (that's not what lives at my house, just my stuff )


----------



## Snow1369 (May 11, 2007)

forgot the Eclectus!


----------



## militant_vixen (May 11, 2007)

1 Rottweiler
1 Cat
1 Diamond
3 Goldfish


----------



## Chris89 (May 11, 2007)

1 - Stimson Python 
2 - Peach Faced Love Birds
2 - Cats


----------



## benson (May 11, 2007)

2-pythons
4-pygmy dragons
1-central dragon
1-shingleback
1-lacie, & another on the way
1-staffie
1-duck (now over 14 years old)
1-cat
1-bird
1-stuffed kangaroo
2-kids
But I also consider ALL our animals as our kiddies, we love them all heaps!!!


----------



## horsenz (May 11, 2007)

2 kids
2 bredli
4 hypo budgies


----------



## salebrosus (May 11, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> I wish I had that much spare time....



Yeah and a good security system on one's house.

Simone.


----------



## nickamon (May 11, 2007)

1 German Shepherd
1 Spotted Python

Oh, and 4 Neopets...relics from the bad old fascist landlord days.


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 11, 2007)

1 bredli
1 MD
1 kuranda jungle
1 darwin
1 coastal with a dorsal stripe
1 'red' coastal
2 olives
1 spotted
1 childrens
1 BTS
2 blue tongues
24 bird eating spiders
12 centipedes plus 1 giant centipedes
2 border collies

In Rehab for release
8 hatchie whip snakes
2 water pythons
1 slatey grey
2 baby magpie geese

For research purposes ie tag and release, venom etc
2 black whips
7 keelbacks
13 bird eating spiders
1 small eyed snake

3 rats for breeding

And one beardie on the way!!!

Plus 1 boyfriend and 2 housemates lol....


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (May 11, 2007)

lol
1 husband
2 kids
2 cats
1 dog
5 snakes
6 rats
6 mice
God its like a farm here lmao


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (May 11, 2007)

Hey swing do you sell Bird eating spiders? If so how much for and are they as popular as snakes?


----------



## sxc_celly (May 11, 2007)

Wow, what a collection Sprial lol  Must keep you busy! Ive got:

1 Pomeranian
1 Mini Foxie
1 Quaker Parrot
1 Male BHP Python
1 Female BHP Python
1 Female Hypo Coastal Carpet Python
3 Smooth Knobtail Gecko Females
2 Smooth Knobtail Gecko Males
4 Thicktail Gecko Juvenilles
1 Northern Yellow Faced Turtle
4 Murray Shortneck Turtles
2 Eastern Longneck Turtles
Green Tree Frogs
Brown Marsh Frogs
Brown Spotted Frogs
2 Chickens - 2 more on the wkend.
Electric Yellow Cichlids
Bristlenose Catfish
1 Fighter Fish
& ill ad more once i think of them lol.

On the way: Boyfriend looking for a new python pair & I'm looking for Baby Pygmy Dragons, RETF's and a Male Coastal (Hypo, Striped or Unique). Thanks


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 11, 2007)

celly i think u've got more than me lol....

aussie python we dont sell em.... most of them r either unwanted pets or have been bred at townsvilles wildlife park..... i used to be scared of them but now i think they make pretty good 'pets' but i wouldnt handle em, thats just me though i know alot of ppl do and they look awesome in an enclosure with dirt and sticks and stuff and its cool to watch them make thier burrows and webs....


----------



## cyclamen (May 11, 2007)

7 snakes
9 lizards/dragons/skinks
3 turtles
2 dogs
1 cat
2 birds
15 rats


----------



## sxc_celly (May 11, 2007)

lol, i just read my list and realized ive got a dang zoo here, and still adding lol. Must be a great job you do Spiral. Id love a bird eating spider simply to watch, i could NEVER handle one - 
Me = Spider Phobia lol.


----------



## spotted1 (May 11, 2007)

3 kids, 2 sons, 1 daughter
1 spotted python
1 flinders rangers scorpion
2 spotted marsh frogs
1 cockatiel
1 fighter fish
2 guinea pigs


----------



## hornet (May 11, 2007)

reptiles, inverts, mammals, birds and fish


----------



## Isis (May 11, 2007)

Well lets see
1 husband
4 kids
2 uluru womas
2 tanami womas
1 bhp
3 central bearded dragons
2 green tree frogs
1 jack russell
1 staffy
1 border collie
2 greyhounds
1 cross bred dog
4 cats
2 cows
11 calves
2 budgies
4 horses
1 pig
chooks
and a lace monitor that lives under the house

Offers taken for the hubby and kids.


----------



## sxc_celly (May 11, 2007)

Very nice collection/zoo you have there Isis lol


----------



## reece89 (May 11, 2007)

2 spotteds
1 coastal
2 blue tongues
1 cockatiel
1 staffy
loads of tropical fish
heaps of scorpions
2 bird eaters


----------



## dragon_tail (May 11, 2007)

1 boxer (female)

1 cat

an 8X2X2ft subaquatic tank with:
1 leichartdi saratoga (not gulf)
1 archer
2 green tree frogs
1 gibbiceps
1 plecostomus

a 3X2X3(h) arborial vivarium with live plants and a waterfall with:
2 angle head dragons
1 little hatchy eastern water dragon (the angle heads ignore her!)
a couple neons for experimental food that dont seem to get eaten 

a 3X2X2ft snake enclosure (beechwood) with:
1 Tenant Creek stimmie!

a two cascade landscaped pond full of big goldfish

and HEAPS more fish, just given to a friend in a 6X3X3footer (1250 litres)

and HOPEFULLY a hypo bredli on the way in the coming months if i can sneak it in undetected???


----------



## horsenz (May 11, 2007)

and a partridge in a pear tree...


----------



## slip_phreak (May 11, 2007)

1 x 21year old Female Homosapien aka my Girlfriend.
2 x Bredl's Pythons
1 x Staffy
2 x Goldfish
1 x Ex Breeding pair of homosapiens aka my Parents


----------



## Chris1 (May 11, 2007)

wow, i have hardly anything,..

2 beardys
i bredli
thousands of roaches 
heaps of giant south american mealworms and beetles.


----------



## reptyle (May 11, 2007)

2 dogs
2 childrens pythons
1 diamond python
2 thick tailed geckos
6 knob tailed geckos (levis)
2 rough knob tailed geckos (amyae)
2 siamese fighting fish
2 cats
a whole heap of other fish, lol
thats about it


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 11, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> wow, i have hardly anything,...


 
I feel the same Chris!!

We have:

1 x diamond python
2 x spotted pythons
2 x jungle pythons
AHG by the dozens but technically not ours... oooh and they just had babies (which are soooo small)
WAY TOO MANY SPIDERS!!!!
A stray cat that I'd love to feed to Erwin

But that's it, I have 5 snakes plus hubby and that's all! We will be expanding our herp collection though to another diamond within the next 6months and after that who knows!!!!

Mell


----------



## IsK67 (May 11, 2007)

Woodie number 1 - about 25mm
Woodie number 2 - 24mm
Woodie number 3 - 13mm

You said every one didn't you? (This'll take forever)

Woodie number 4 -16mm
Woodie number 5 -16.5mm
Woodie............

I have a lot of woodies.

I'll have to come back to this later. OK?

IsK


----------



## Rocket (May 11, 2007)

geckos, dragons, skinks, cat, birds and insects (for feeding).


----------



## angua21 (May 11, 2007)

I have 2 daughters
2 horses
the kids have a little dog (my dog was killed just before christmas  )
a cat
a duck
a coastal
and on sunday, i will have a Mac to add to the collection!


----------



## Humphry (May 11, 2007)

Between my family and I,

5 Dogs
8 Horses
20ish Budgies
20ish Chooks
4 Ducks
4 Goldfish
Heaps of Guppies
Heaps of Swords
300ish Homing Pigeons
1 Siamese Fighter
Lots of Green Tree Frogs
And sadly our Galah passed away Monday :cry: 

Oh and countless Cane Toads...Yuck


----------



## wood_nymph (May 11, 2007)

currently: dog (pomeranian), rat, gecko, fish and frog
in the past: all of the above plus lorikeet, lambs, chickens, magpie (injured), giunea pig, mice and cat


----------



## Manda1032 (May 11, 2007)

I'm so jealous of the saratoga owners....when I get a bigger house I'm getting one!!!!!

To date this zoo has.......

8 fighters
1 ghost knife
10 cichlids
over 100 tetra
4 goldfish
4 rainbowfish (Boesmani and chequered)
1 cranky old male bristlenose
1 gibbiceps
1 clown pleko
1 black lancer
2 common pleco
20+ scorpions
1 MD
1 bredli
2 spotteds
1 georgetown stimmi
1 childreni
2 beardies
1 northern rosella
1 pale headed rosella (dominate race)
1 crimson rosella
1 quaker
1 greencheek conure
3 canaries
8 budgies
1 cockatiel
4 chooks
2 bourkes
3 red rumps
1 kakariki
3 rats
12 mice
42 guinea pigs...............

and a partridge in a pear tree!!!!!!

I think that's all of them!!!


----------



## falconboy (May 11, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Woodie number 1 - about 25mm
> Woodie number 2 - 24mm
> Woodie number 3 - 13mm
> 
> ...




Come off it, can't you remember their names? :lol: :lol:


----------



## eerin (May 11, 2007)

is there a prize for the person with the most animals??? and room left in their house????


----------



## hodges (May 11, 2007)

hmmm 
1x dog
1x sister lol
5-6 x fish
2x coastals 
1x bluey
soon to be
2x diamond pythons


----------



## Kratos (May 11, 2007)

7 Monitors
3 Dragons
4 Geckos
6 Pythons
1 Turtle
1 Dog
2 Cats
6 Plecos
1 Archer Fish
50 Tetras
3 Siamese Fighters
2 Rainbow Fish
4 African Cichlids
2 Green Sevriums
1 Senegal Bichir
8 Clown Loaches


----------



## mrjam (May 11, 2007)

3 kids
1girl2boys
1hubbie
1bredli
5cats


----------



## Gecko :) (May 15, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> 1 bredli
> 1 MD
> 1 kuranda jungle
> 1 darwin
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey Swing, 

Would love to see a pic of your 'Red' Coastal


----------



## Tatelina (May 15, 2007)

BCJTC said:


> I own:
> 1 ******* possum who somehow keeps getting into my roof...



Heh.. I lol'd.
I have a whole bunch of dogs, cats, and reptiles. 
Plus the other animals who share the house with me.


----------



## aussie manda (May 15, 2007)

3 jungles 
1 coastal
axolotol
yabby
heaps of rats (not pets ) lol
a gold fish
chickens (any one want them my mum wants em gone)
sisters (sell them tooo lol)
hermit crabs
...................
and a bf


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 15, 2007)

I have 1 big kid(my man)
2 Cape Yorks
2 BHP's
1 Burmees cat
1 persion cat
1 copper Siberian Husky


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 15, 2007)

oh and 9 fish

cheers jody


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 15, 2007)

ok well i've got
2 jungles
2 coastals
1 spotted
2 kids
1 evil silver shark
1 black knife ghost fish (he is my favourite fish) coolest fish in the world
1 blue claw..incidently he is all blue.. very pretty
1 gourami
1 krevensis
1 mongrel dog
2 cats
6 rats
3 mice
6 pinkie mice
2 Krefts river turts
I think thats all


----------



## koubee (May 17, 2007)

i have
1 kelpie
1 kelpie cross (strange dog)
1 little white fluffy dog
3 cats ( anyone want them? )
1 cockatiel
1 BHP
1 Water python
2 Coastals
2 Beardies
1 Blue tounge
1 GTF
1 husband
2 kids, 1 boy 1 girl

oh and my sons sea monkeys.


----------



## Storm91 (May 17, 2007)

I have one jungle python -Rochelle
2 fighting fish 
5 sisters 
3 brothers 
an i had a mice till yesterday lol


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jun 23, 2007)

ok I have
3 kids ( can I class my husband as a kid? lol)
2 Cats
1 Dog
3 Pythons ( a 6mth old a 4yo and a 3 1/2yo Coastals)
12 mice
3 rats


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 23, 2007)

G'day guys,

We have almost 200 snakes, which include nearly every major elapid, most pythons, some colubrids and file snakes. About 50 odd lizards, including dragons, skinks, geckoes, monitors and pygopods. We have a few mammals too, Spinifex Hopping Mice, Sugar Gliders, Squirrel Gliders and we'll be picking up a Brush Tail Possum soon. We also have crocodiles, turtles, chickens, rats, mice and probably a few other bits and pieces I am forgetting...

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## beknluke (Jun 23, 2007)

1x husband
2x cats
2x dogs
23x central beardies
9x snakes
and lastly 1x BIG headache 

Bex


----------



## yommy (Jun 23, 2007)

Various pythons
1 dog
2 rug rats, and
1 evil wife (doesn't share my passion)

they are placed in order of preference


----------



## Meechee (Jun 23, 2007)

5 kids, (sometimes rather feral like)
1 husband (frequently feral like)
2 carpets, 
6 frogs, and 2 goldifsh


----------



## method (Jun 23, 2007)

Nothing 

.. literally


----------



## flickchick99 (Jun 23, 2007)

*pets*

3 dogs
2 rabbits
6 turtles
too many gold fish (kept dying)
tropical fish 
and 3 ducks

wow, writing it down like that it seems alot, never thought of myslef as having alot of pets before


----------



## Horsy (Jun 24, 2007)

2 horses
2 dogs
1 cat
1 bearded dragon
2 frogs
3 fantail guppies
3 neon tetras
1 yoyo loach
1 plecto
1 bristlenose catfish
5 feeder fish (for the frogs)
Getting a snake and two turtles in the very near future.


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't own a kid, she owns me.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jun 24, 2007)

ok
2 x cats
1 x pomranian
2 x fighter fish
6 x goldfish
3 x cray + 100+ babies hatching anyday soon


----------



## frognut (Jun 24, 2007)

1x husband (with his cranky pants on)
2x boys
1x staffy
1x blue yabby
15x guppies
2x carp
8x goldfish
4x green tree frogs
2x magnificent tree frogs
64x young red eye tree frogs( not all mine, baby sitting)
tooooooo many flies and crickets to count.
Used to have a olive scaly breasted lorikeet. He was a real chatter box but he went feral( he would bite and draw blood all the time) so we found him a new home in a large aviary with other lorikeet.
With hopes of adding to my frog species list.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Collection*

Our collection is as per below


----------



## xander (Jun 24, 2007)

2 horses
4 dogs
3 lorikeets
1 cockatiel
1 blutongue,1 inland beardy,1 pink tongue,1 md python,1 huge green tree frog
handrearing 1 silvereye,pheasant coucal,brushtail possum
1 yabbie


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 24, 2007)

i have 
1 American Staffy Pup
1 Pure Black Cat
1 Jungle Carpet Python


----------



## Squamata (Jun 24, 2007)

over 100 pythons, 60 lizards and geckos, 9 frogs, 9 turtles
1 dog
2 kids (teenagers)
1 love of my life

I love reptiles and always want more, just run out of room.


----------



## Cosmic (Jun 24, 2007)

At the moment:
1 x Spotted Python
2 x N. levis pilbarensis
2 x Domestic Cats
2 x Boxers
1 x Cattle Dog
2 x Lionhead goldfish
1 x Partbred Arabian Horse
1 x 200l marine tank that houses 3 fish, 1 shrimp, 1 urchin, and about 20-25 corals.

Have kept in the past: Hermit crabs, budgies, rabbits, guinea pigs, cichlids, freshwater community fish, etc etc.


----------



## bitey (Jun 24, 2007)

i have 1 child 5 years old
2 turtles
heaps of rats breeding 
1 cat
1 coastal python 
1 bredlie python


----------



## cyclamen (Jun 24, 2007)

1 husband
1 daughter
7 snakes
3 beardies
2 water dragons
2 blue tongues
1 shingle back 
3 turtles
2 dogs
1 cat
1 bird
1 gunea pig


----------



## ashman07 (Jun 24, 2007)

6 Birds: (Sun conure, lorikeets, plumb head parrot)
15 Shinglebacks
3 blotched blue tongues
3 bearded dragons
4 bredlis although one has escapped.
1 diamond
1 turtle
22 chichlids
7 green tree frogs
3 roosters
AND 2 PARANTS


----------



## phantomcat (Jun 25, 2007)

1 husband
1 green cheeked conure
1 blue cray
1 bristlenose
1 shrimp
6 random feeder fish
lots of snails
gecko's by the dozen
4 siamese fighters

i used to have heaps of awsome fish , but my evil cray (whose name funnily enough is monster) ate them all!!!!!!!!
i got the little twerp when it was 15mm long and harmless to the other occupants in my tank..... well it's almost 20cms now! so no more fish that cost more than $1 each , till after monster gets her own tank!


----------



## Miss B (Jun 25, 2007)

1 x boyfriend
2 x Cavalier King Charles Spaniels - Monty + Malibu (2 years old)
1 x Siberian Husky - Kataan, my bf's dog (6 years old) 
1 x Bearded Dragon - Diego (18 months old)
2 x Siamese Fighting Fish - Frankie + Ruben

^ And they are _all _boys, I am surrounded by boys!! :shock:

Oh yeah... I've also got a 3 year old moggy, Pepper, who lives at my Dad's place. And a breeding colony of crickets, I guess they are not pets but they do fall into the 'animals I own' category.

We plan to add to the clan:

- loads more beardies (I'm hooked on them now )
- a female Siberian Husky (a girlfriend for Kataan as we plan to breed him)
- a miniature horse (once we move into our new house which we plan to start building late this year)
- a Bredli python, probably early next year


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 25, 2007)

i have

1x missus
1x standard poodle (geanie)
1x childreni (archie)
9 x Cockateil (punk, conrod, mofo, bonnie, clyde, snap, crackle, pop, little birdy)
3 x guinea pigs (stevie, patience, jealousy)
1 x mouse (hans)
Plus our roomates collection and next doors horse cause they have no grass and as soon a MD and Bredli!!!!!


----------



## Shano92 (Jun 25, 2007)

2 bluys
1 beardy
1 spotted python 
2 big auscar fish
a lot of gold fish 
1 dog 
2 cats 
1 bird
a lot of mice


----------

